

Ask HN: any alternative to MS word as a word processor? - terrykohla

I just don't like it and I don't think I'm the only one.
======
mindcrime
<http://www.openoffice.org/> \- OpenOffice, pretty much the gold-standard in
open-source office suites. Very similar to LibreOffice, since they are both
descended from the same original Star Office code.

------
gw666
For the Mac, the free Bean word processor (<http://www.bean-osx.com/>) works
for me!

------
YoAdrian
<http://www.libreoffice.org/> \- full, open source office suite

~~~
bengunnink
Seconded.

